# Ideal Weight?



## gzagar (Jul 12, 2016)

Our 2 year old girl fluctuates between 55-59lbs. She is a tall girl, as most people tell us she's a big girl. Is there an ideal weight for a V that accounts for height? I believe the standard is that you can see, but not count the ribs. I am checking with the breeder and vet in parallel but thought Id reach out to the group.
Thansk!


----------



## Walt Watson (Apr 2, 2019)

She looks very energetic, and her figure is also very good. I wish you health and happiness.


----------

